# I'll be gone for a few days!



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well if you guys haven't already heard I am prego and about to have my baby. They are inducing my labor at 7:30am eastern time. TOMORROW! I am scared shytless to say the least but at the same time I am very excited. Honestly think that I have started post-partum early, all I have done today is cry and cry and cry...... I am hoping to have my lil one before Friday the 13th (superstitous me lol) but if not that's okay lol. I am having a boy as far as I know and I plan on naming him Izah (like Isiah) Mykel (not like Michael). So I will be gone for a few days until I return home from the hospital. I might be able to get on while I'm there but can't promise anything. If so I will try and post some pix! Just thought I would let everyone know!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats. I hope all goes well. That is a very nice name. I like it. Can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

congrats to you, dont be nervous I was induced and was home 2 days later. Good luck and again congrats. Love the name by the way


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

GOOD LUCK! i've never given birth, but I imagine it's scary? Make sure you give us lots of pics!


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

lol thank you all, i am going to try to get some while im at the hospital if i can manage to take them. im just really nervous because im really young to be having kids and dont know how things are going to go. i think i will be fine one minute then the next i am worried as he**, i think its just the mommy thing in me lol. i have helped raise my brothers kids since birth, but its still not my own..... in a min i'll get some pix of me up, i took some last day photos for my baby book!


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

this is at close to 10 days overdue i think, i lost track lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG girl, you are 10 days overdue, sorry but dang you were huge, he's gonna be a nice heatly young man, I can't wait to see pics and don't be scared, I can say this out of the fear I had at 18 having amy first child by c-section in 1994, lol. Hugs girl, just woosah and things will be good


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

congrats and good luck with the new baby, you better post pics of the baby =)


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well Congrats, don't be nervous you will be fine..it will be over before you know it...
i still have 2 more months to go.due Jan 11th. can't wait to see your baby's pics.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

well im at the hospital now.... they have free wifi lol. i have been here since 8am and have not dialated any more than 1cm which i have been for 2 weeks. they have gave me 2 of the pills to make me dialate and i have walked but nothing at all has happened. im so freakin hungry and not allowed to have anything. since they gave me the last pill my contractions have been stronger and harder so i hope that is going something. i should be able to keep everyone updated...


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Well Congrats, don't be nervous you will be fine..it will be over before you know it...
> i still have 2 more months to go.due Jan 11th. can't wait to see your baby's pics.


wow you still have 2 more months! i feel sorry for you the last month for me as been complete he**..... i hope that it is not the same for you. i have not really sleep the whole last month of my pregnancy. and i wish it was over before i knew it, 6hrs already lol.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah well i'm not in a rush..lol

Did they break your water? I was in labor with my son for over 24 hours that was 11 years ago i was 20...they had to break my water.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> yeah well i'm not in a rush..lol
> 
> Did they break your water? I was in labor with my son for over 24 hours that was 11 years ago i was 20...they had to break my water.


no i havent even dialated enough for them to do anything. i am only a 1cm, they cant break it. i'll prolly be in labor for a long while lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh thank gawd I had all of mine by c-section, I truely do NOT know how you ladies do that natural thing. StangChick I didn't realize you were due so soon. OMG so many babies. Britt just relax, bet if you took a nap and stopped thinking about it it would help  I'm rooting for ya girl


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Woooo Good luck! I was there 4 months ago. If they will let you walk...keep walkin!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whooo another new baby for the forum!!!! Us pitbull people are multiplying!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OM goodness! congrats on the baby but over 10 days past due lordy!! Can't wait for baby pictures!


----------

